# 2011 Trek 'Gary Fisher Collection' Marlin Single Speed



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

My one and only MTB ride is a 2008 Kona Hei Hei 2-9 and I love it. Lately I have given serious consideration to getting a second bike, a 29er SS. It appeals to me and I'd like to spend some time on a 29er SS here (Phoenix, AZ) and see how I really like it after putting miles in the saddle.

My story is common, on a budget, kids, mortgage, etc. etc. What I want and what I can realistically afford are not in sync. I would like a Ti frame with Stans wheels and a Reba fork, but what I can afford is a used 29er SS. I happened to run across the new 2011 Trek 'Gary Fisher Collection' Marlin Singlespeed, due out in a month or two. It sounds like it is the Rig frame and equipped with lesser components than a Rig.

$599.99 is a pretty amazing price point. The frame is probably the highest level spec of the bike - but if the rest seems good enough then I was thinking this may not be a bad way to go in order to get a decent bike to try out SS'ing.

Any thoughts on this bike and how it is spec'd out? I've never seen the those SR Suntour suspension forks - but honestly if they work fine I'm not a big name snob, doesn't have to be a Reba or Fox to make me happy.

Basically I was kind of looking in the sub $1,000 range for a used 29er but this has me intrigued, $600 for a new 29er SS which could be upgraded later if needed.

Let's hear what you guys think about this. btw does anybody know what the weight may be on these bikes?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

It does look like a decent bike for a decent price, but I'd probably keep looking at used bikes, especially if you know enough to differentiate between good and bad deals and between used and abused. 

Alternatively, rigid singlespeeds can be found even cheaper if you're ready for another layer of challenging fun :thumbsup: A new Monocog is about the most smiles-per-dollar you can buy, a new Monocog Flight is one of the best deals for a quality bike, and there are tons of used rigid SS 29ers all over the place.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with Boomn. For ride per buck, you will have trouble beating a used bike and if you are looking to upgrade components from that Trek already, that may be the slipper slope into a money pit. Trust me on this.

The trick to buying used is patience and to buy a whole bike (not in pieces). It is nice to try out a bike before you buy it, but Ebay can do wonders on finding a good deal if you don't have the patience for CL.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

boomn said:


> It does look like a decent bike for a decent price, but I'd probably keep looking at used bikes, especially if you know enough to differentiate between good and bad deals and between used and abused.
> 
> Alternatively, rigid singlespeeds can be found even cheaper if you're ready for another layer of challenging fun :thumbsup: A new Monocog is about the most smiles-per-dollar you can buy, a new Monocog Flight is one of the best deals for a quality bike, and there are tons of used rigid SS 29ers all over the place.


I should mention that I am only looking at HardTails not fully rigid, our rough terrain out here is just too much for me on a rigid.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 24, 2007)

I agree, but i'm not sure anyone has seen, much less ridden this exact bike to really say. I'm tempted to get the marlin and throw a switchblade fork on it for giggles. Time will tell. I've wanted a rig for as long as I've been registered to this site.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Update, I found the weight of the SR Suntour SF11 XCT V3 suspension fork. It is 2575g (5.67 pounds)


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

That certainly is a good price for a HT. 

Get with your LBS and ask about finding a 2010 GF Rig. It has a much better fork. They retail for $1500 but GF/Trek is famous for blowing out their bikes at the end of their model years. You may be able to get one under your $1000 max when they start chopping prices to make room for the relabeled Treks.


----------



## bmxking45 (Apr 3, 2010)

Doesnt the GF Rig have cable style disc brakes? How can they charge $1500 without hydro brakes?!?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bmxking45 said:


> Doesnt the GF Rig have cable style disc brakes? How can they charge $1500 without hydro brakes?!?


because they are really good cable brakes, and really good cable brakes can still beat cheap hydros unless your personal preference is very strong for hydros


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

boomn said:


> because they are really good cable brakes, and really good cable brakes can still beat cheap hydros unless your personal preference is very strong for hydros


I agree. A good set of mechanicals has much better modulation than cheap hydro brakes (IMO).

Interestingly enough the "Trek" Rig is now about $100 more and it has Juicy 3 brakes and a slightly different frame (sliding dropouts as opposed to eccentric BB). Think I'd rather have the BB7's than those Juicy brakes.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I am leaning towards trying to find a closeout on a Felt Nine Solo at year end if nothing else more interesting turns up before then.

2010 Felt Nine Solo


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

I picked up a used GF Rig two weeks ago. Guy was asking $1,050 -- I walked away with the bike for $850. I'm used to Juicy 7's and really tried to like the BB7's. After two rides I ended up selling the BB7's and bought some used Juicy 5's. I actually made a few dollars in the end. Love the bike, my BlurLT is going to get awful dusty sitting in the garage.....


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fork alone was nearly 6 pounds!! :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

A1an said:


> I agree. A good set of mechanicals has much better modulation than cheap hydro brakes (IMO).
> 
> Interestingly enough the "Trek" Rig is now about $100 more and it has Juicy 3 brakes and a slightly different frame (sliding dropouts as opposed to eccentric BB). Think I'd rather have the BB7's than those Juicy brakes.


Really? I have a couple bikes equipped with Juicy 3s... or maybe one with 3s and one with 5s... plus a couple with Juicy 7s. To be honest, I can't tell any difference in stopping power or modulation from level of Juicy brake to another. They all feel the same to me.

--Sparty

P.S. I also used Avid BB7s for years and was a loyal follower until I finally made the switch to hydros.


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was real close to buying a 2010 rig when I found an 09 Felt solo for $1200...very happy & so much more bike for less $. Rigs are nice, but you'll spend a lot upgrading. I had an 07 rig which I did like, but Felt is so much nicer.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I think buying complete has bang/buck advantages, but that thing is like buying a used German car---it will bleed your bank account dry. Maybe not dry, but at least make you spend enough to realize you should've bought a better bike to begin with. Plus, it's an anvil to boot. 

I'd look at the Redline (Monocog or Monocog Flight) and just lower the tire pressure to 25 or so. I am in the Rockies and found rigid bikes to be fun.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

adamant76 said:


> I was real close to buying a 2010 rig when I found an 09 Felt solo for $1200...very happy & so much more bike for less $. Rigs are nice, but you'll spend a lot upgrading. I had an 07 rig which I did like, but Felt is so much nicer.


I'm curious to know where you feel the Felt Solo is a better bike? I'm looking through the specs and the only thing I see that might be better is the brakes, but the die-hard BB7 fans would disagree. The rest of the parts are Felts proprietary parts which are very similar to the Rig's specs with Bontrager. I'm just curious, not trying to start a war of words.....


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Last week I told my lbs to go ahead and order one of the 2011 marlin ss, the next day he called me back with a delivery date of 11/22. Said it wasn't available until then. Yesterday I picked up a sweet (not a scratch) monocog with an extra set of tires for $300 on CL. It took over three weeks of searching, but it was worth the wait. At that price I can look for a fork if I find the need/want.


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

*felt/rig*



2Slo4U said:


> I'm curious to know where you feel the Felt Solo is a better bike? I'm looking through the specs and the only thing I see that might be better is the brakes, but the die-hard BB7 fans would disagree. The rest of the parts are Felts proprietary parts which are very similar to the Rig's specs with Bontrager. I'm just curious, not trying to start a war of words.....


hey 2slo,

no war...just opinions

I did love my rig, but I was not a fan of BB7's nor the bontrager wheels, cranks, cockpit etc...all of which I upgraded. Considering the 2010 Rig recently for $1600 vs. the 09 Solo for $1200 I jumped on the deal. I did still replace the cockpit, but wheels, cranks, brakes are all much nicer in my opinion. Bike fits great & I wasn't sure about new G2 geometry. Both are very similar bikes & nice, but I'm liking my Felt much more. Additionally the Felt baby blue/green color is pretty swell.

Still new, so time will tell. I have heard mixed feedback re: Felt customer service.

Adam


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

adamant76 said:


> hey 2slo,
> 
> no war...just opinions
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam. I already upgraded the cockpit, changed out the BB7's for some hydro's and am currently looking for some lighter wheels. It's funny that no matter what bike I've bought, I've always done those same things..... And now, based on your comments, I'm going to have to look at the crankset.

I just got back from a ride...nothing like passing riders with a full set of gears uphill and hearing someone say...."That's a SS, what a crazy mofo!"


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

2Slo4U said:


> Thanks Adam. I already upgraded the cockpit, changed out the BB7's for some hydro's and am currently looking for some lighter wheels. It's funny that no matter what bike I've bought, I've always done those same things..... And now, based on your comments, I'm going to have to look at the crankset.
> 
> I just got back from a ride...nothing like passing riders with a full set of gears uphill and hearing someone say...."That's a SS, what a crazy mofo!"


same here 2slo4u...I change them on every bike. They're the part that finished off the fit so it's kindof personal. I almost wish (similar to pedals) completes came without the cockpit so that you could add your own & not end up with various bars, seats, stems, etc in your garage. I usually try to swap some stuff out at the dealer to save that, but others I always seem to try first so that I can know..."yup 70mm Thomson stem instead of the ridiculous 110mm that was spec".

passing geared riders on a ss is a special treat. The stealth sneak-up is also nice. It's just bad when they pass you again on the flats:skep:

so you riding a 2010 rig? How do you like the G2?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

adamant76 said:


> same here 2slo4u...I change them on every bike. They're the part that finished off the fit so it's kindof personal. I almost wish (similar to pedals) completes came without the cockpit so that you could add your own & not end up with various bars, seats, stems, etc in your garage. I usually try to swap some stuff out at the dealer to save that, but others I always seem to try first so that I can know..."yup 70mm Thomson stem instead of the ridiculous 110mm that was spec".
> 
> passing geared riders on a ss is a special treat. The stealth sneak-up is also nice. It's just bad when they pass you again on the flats:skep:
> 
> so you riding a 2010 rig? How do you like the G2?


I just picked up a used 09 Rig trying to satisfy my desire for a Tallboy. I've been on a BlurLT for the past 5 years and my LBS is trying to convince me that I need to part with my money. I have loved it but was ready to try something different. I'm in UT so I had to gear it down a bit, running a 21T cog in the back, I hope to be able to move to a 20T in the next few weeks once I get my "sea-legs!" To be honest, I haven't really noticed anything good or bad about the G2 geometry. I just know the bike is stable whether it be climbing, descending or doing switchbacks. I miss the rear suspension but I think that once I get a bit more dialed in, I won't even notice.....


----------



## Gary McCray (Feb 2, 2011)

*I've Got a Marlin Single Speed Comming*

I just had my LBS order a Marlin Single Speed.
I've read the comments and critisizms of this particular choice, but I've also found a few things.

According to Trek it is actually the Rig frame.
The Fox fork on the Rig is nice, but an $850.00 fork is over kill for me and my use.

You can pick up a new or nearly new 29er Reba for between $300.00 and $350.00 which is way good enough for me even if it isn't quite G2 spec.

The Tektro brakes are also a little iffy, but you can get good new or new removed hydro disks for $60.00 to $120.00 a wheel. Still $600.00 cheaper than a Rig.

Ive always wanted to try a 29er SS but my second reason is I eventually want to make a Alfine geared hub bike out of it and the SS frame has the horizontal / vertical drops that are perfect for that application with no messy and friction steeling idler needed.

I know you are mostly all purist mountain bikers, but my eventual goal is to make a true dual purpose bike out of this. My other bike is a Jekyll by the way.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the Marlin is a great choice. It's nice to know that's a rig frame. When trek liquidates these, they should go fast.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Howdy,

I've got the Marlin SS, and it's a fun bike with a good price starting out. 

As far as good stuff. It's a very confident feeling (fun to jump) bike with good gear ratio for where I live. The build quality seems very solid, and I really like the drop-out configuration they used. It also looks to have everything already in place to be ready to change to gears if the need arises. When mine arrived, it came with Maxxis Crossmark tires (different from the spec on the website) that seem to do very well in hardpack and some mud, and did relatively well in leaf covered sections. I have yet to test in rockier sections. The wheels seem to be solid and did a good job. The Tektro Novela's seem to do a competent job with stopping (I weigh about 140, YMMV). On top of all that, the sweep handlebars are positively perfect for me.

The not as good list is pretty small. The levers, well they work. I have some Juicy 7's on an older 26" Marlin, and it's sort of hard to adapt back to the Tektro mechanical levers. The rear hub I'm not in love with as it feels... clunky as far as the engagement goes, but will suffice until I destroy it. 

The bad stuff. The fork is ok, but I wouldn't want to put too much stress on it. It's probably better than say, a Dart 2, but as it goes, I've already got a new Recon coming to replace it.


----------



## phosphaterider (Nov 16, 2009)

I purchased a Marlin Single Speed in as a second bike to my Stumpy FSR. I had a 2010 Rig and sold it to help fund my Stumpjumper. I found out very quickly that I missed having a 29er SS. 

I have been very happy with the Marlin so far, but I have replaced the rear hub, fork, stem and handle bars. I did not feel confident with the fork and I replaced it with a Rockshox Tora. This is not a big upgrade, but it is an improvement from the Suntour. The stock rear hub locked up on me and turned into a fixe during one of my rides. My LBS said it was due to dirt and grim getting inside. The Tektro brakes are extremely noisy and are probably the next thing to go! I am hoping that maybe with a little more use the will get quieter. 

All in all this is a great bike and having a 29er ss in the stable is a must!!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Since my last post in this thread I've made several changes that have vastly improved the ride characteristics. The biggest was the fork. I placed a Recon in place of the junk Suntour fork. I lost the G2 offset, but really have felt no appreciable difference there. I've replaced the entirety of the brake set up with BB7's on SD7 levers with XTR cables. I then changed the initially "perfect" factory sweeps with a set of Misfit FU2's... love those. Lastly, I changed the freewheel to an ACS that seems better all the way around. 

In the future I plan to possibly change the freewheel and cranks. The freewheel will be a 18t Eno Trials. I have thought of using White Industries Eno cranks, but haven't read up on those too much to have too much of an opinion yet.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Marlin SS. I ended up replacing every part on it other than the frame and headset. I really do like the G2 geometry, I replaced the fork with a G2 Recon (which I don't like) and will be replacing yet again with a Reba RLT Dual-air next week. Just by getting a Reba RLT and Stans Arch's you'll drop around 4lbs, plus you can lose another pound with lighter tires and going tubeless. I'm currently sitting at 22.99lbs and will be in the low 22's with the Reba. Only other things I'll change in the near future are a HBC cog and Hope X2 brakes, I'll be in the high 21's for weight.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I may eventually go to a Reba, but I haven't had any real complaints with the Recon's performance thus far.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I've ridden one. The above suggestions might help. It's heavy. It's just the way the bike is spec'd. But honestly, it's a really nice bike for the money.


----------



## letmusiclive (May 7, 2011)

*Gear Ratio?*

Noob here -

How can I tell the gear ration for the Marlin SS? I am just getting back into biking, and am not having luck finding a starter bike on a very limited budget.

My choice is to get what I pay for at Walmart, or a Marlin SS at a LBS for $490. My concern is that I will be using this to commute a lot. Due to afore mentioned budget concerns, I would like to avoid upgrades for a while.

Will the stock work well for flat trails/pavement? I figure at most I would be traveling 40 miles at a time round trip if I did it.

Thanks!


----------



## AM ride (Dec 20, 2006)

*Just got this bike*

Traded in the stock fork & brakes for some descent brakes , a new handle bar & stem.
Got a used fox f29 100mm G2 from some guy who went rigid and I'm good to go .
Still cheaper than 2010 Rig, but the big bonus is the sliding dropouts vs. the 2010 Rig Ebb.
The rear hub & free wheel look like crap, will upgrade them too as soon as I find something else. 
Spindle is 121mm so I had to stick with the stock crankset, for now.
Will post a pic later, bike really looks good with the black Fox fork.


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

this thread has gone quiet...more trek/ gary fisher pics please!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

well here ya go just picked her up Friday


----------



## bradktn (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone replaced the stock fork with a rigid fork? Would a rigid be compatible with the G2 geometry?


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

bradktn said:


> Has anyone replaced the stock fork with a rigid fork? Would a rigid be compatible with the G2 geometry?


yeah, i wonder the same.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

It's heavy but Soul Cycles has a 485mm fork that would be close to retaining the stock geometry feel.

There are several 80mm correct forks that worked well with the older 80mm correct G2 frames, way less options since the geometry was shifted to work with a 100mm fork. Unless your cool with a little steeper angles and a lower BB height.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Hit the trails today for the first time on mine man I thought I was gonna die ha.


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Just ordered mine... 2012 variety. Should be here Thursday so look for a post soon after... i had a zion that died in a car accident so will swap over components as needed but wondering if my rst fork would be better than the suntour. Can't wait to ride this bike!


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

Got mine at the end of last summer, Love riding it but have not done much distance, changed to a 16 tooth rear first night i got it home - next in line is a new crank or crank arms.

Anyone replace the crank with a 185mm or 180mm? Love to hear about it. Might help the op too with upgrade idea's


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Picked it up today and did a short ride around the neighborhood... awesome but brakes need attention, hoping after some break in they bite better. Immediately changed to a wider bar and new stem... i had them from my zion. Much better feel. Threw on some eggbeaters and a fsa seatpost. Going to take it on deem tomorrow at 5pm.


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

jjdnaz,
I believe the zion is a steel frame and GF is Alu, hows the ride comparing the two..can you comment of this?
Secondly, I'm 5'11"... not sure about 17" or 19". What size are you guys riding?


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

You are correct the zion was steel. The marlin is heavier but so far feels good just did a little wash riding tonight. Im 5'11good too I got the 19" standover is a lil lacking but the cockpit feels right for me.


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

Jjdnaz said:


> You are correct the zion was steel. The marlin is heavier but so far feels good just did a little wash riding tonight. Im 5'11good too I got the 19" standover is a lil lacking but the cockpit feels right for me.


Tell me if i should get the steel or alu, Im in horrible dilemma! what a coincident. The 17" feels just right but looks ugly,ppl will say the bike is small for me. However the shop does not have the 19". Tried the Wahoo 19" and it just feel a lil long. I believe they are having the same frame.


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

After a long ride with lots of hills I have to say I love this bike but the freewheel needs replacement asap! When really cranking on it up hill it skipped. I'm talking about every pedal rotation. Ordering a white industries Eno. I have to say the bike handled really well and I love the g 2 seems quicker in turns and the technical stuff.


----------



## bradktn (Jan 25, 2012)

Went and looked at similar-framed Treks today; my local Trek dealer doesn't keep the Marlin SS in stock. Pouring rain so I couldn't test ride today, but I'm going back Wednesday and figuring out a size and putting a deposit down for one. I'm 5'11" and seem to be in between a 17.5 and 19 inch frame. Any sizing tips? By the way, I found a recently posted review of the Marlin SS:
First Impression: Trek Gary Fisher Collection Marlin singlespeed | Dirt Rag Magazine


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wj4play said:


> glaring photos


ah! take off those awful reflectors. i don't care that they are dorky, but reflectors tend to break off on trails, leaving sharp little bits of plastic on the trail to find their way into my tires. if you want night time visibility, get some LED lights, just loose the reflectors.

in other news, I like the Marlin, but that fork sucks. it's what you get when you pay that much for a fork, but it's basically a pogo stick.


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

bradktn said:


> Went and looked at similar-framed Treks today; my local Trek dealer doesn't keep the Marlin SS in stock. Pouring rain so I couldn't test ride today, but I'm going back Wednesday and figuring out a size and putting a deposit down for one. I'm 5'11" and seem to be in between a 17.5 and 19 inch frame. Any sizing tips? By the way, I found a recently posted review of the Marlin SS:
> First Impression: Trek Gary Fisher Collection Marlin singlespeed | Dirt Rag Magazine


Hey, dont forget to tell me what size you ended up with. I am between 17.5 and 19 as well...thanks for the link!


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

Deto said:


> Tell me if i should get the steel or alu, Im in horrible dilemma! what a coincident. The 17" feels just right but looks ugly,ppl will say the bike is small for me. However the shop does not have the 19". Tried the Wahoo 19" and it just feel a lil long. I believe they are having the same frame.





Jjdnaz said:


> You are correct the zion was steel. The marlin is heavier but so far feels good just did a little wash riding tonight. Im 5'11good too I got the 19" standover is a lil lacking but the cockpit feels right for me.


I an 6'1'' and I got the 17.5 the 19 seemed to long and I liked the handling of the 17.5. This is my first MTB and first new bike in like 20yrs - I am thinking that a new layback seat post would be a good addition if I feel cramped but as it is now I feel good on it. Just want to upgrade the cranks to a 185mm or 180mm from the current 175mm..

:thumbsup:


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> ah! take off those awful reflectors. i don't care that they are dorky, but reflectors tend to break off on trails, leaving sharp little bits of plastic on the trail to find their way into my tires. if you want night time visibility, get some LED lights, just loose the reflectors.
> 
> in other news, I like the Marlin, but that fork sucks. it's what you get when you pay that much for a fork, but it's basically a pogo stick.


LMAOF... I did take them off right after I took pics, I felt kinda dorky with them in the spokes like when i was a kid. Although I will be riding at night and will have to do something as the local law enforcement around here like to give tickets to those cyclists who don't have lights on at night..


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Loving this ride more and more... took it on a nice desert ride with some nice single track as well. Rode faster in some places than I ever have before. Freewheel still making weird noises but no skipping today. Can't wait to get the new one. Glad to see this bike getting some love.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

wj4play said:


> I an 6'1'' and I got the 17.5 the 19 seemed to long and I liked the handling of the 17.5. This is my first MTB and first new bike in like 20yrs - I am thinking that a new layback seat post would be a good addition if I feel cramped but as it is now I feel good on it. Just want to upgrade the cranks to a 185mm or 180mm from the current 175mm..
> 
> :thumbsup:


At your height I"m kinda surprised that you didn't get the 19....I'm 6'2" and ride a 20" Haro Mary SS. My first MTB was a size too small for me, but it felt good and worked for a couple years getting me back into biking. Sold my Mary last year and missing having an SS 29er around for fun.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Deto said:


> jjdnaz,
> I believe the zion is a steel frame and GF is Alu, hows the ride comparing the two..can you comment of this?
> Secondly, I'm 5'11"... not sure about 17" or 19". What size are you guys riding?


The Rig had a kinda long ETT and I didn't like that, not sure how this bike's geo compares, the Rig I rode was a couple years ago...are they same geo still? I would think that you'd be a 19, but like I said the TT was kinda long. What's your LBS say?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

letmusiclive said:


> Noob here -
> 
> How can I tell the gear ration for the Marlin SS? I am just getting back into biking, and am not having luck finding a starter bike on a very limited budget.
> 
> ...


I would stay far away from any Walmart bike shaped object. :nono: Personally I really liked my SS rigid, however when I was ripping up the trails and hangin with my geared FS and HT buddies, a Reba became a necessity from all the pounding that my arms and hands were taking. We don't have many smooth trails around here. Before I sold my SS, I put the rigid back on and it was so much more fun, just can't hit the same trails as fast.


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

Natedogz said:


> At your height I"m kinda surprised that you didn't get the 19....I'm 6'2" and ride a 20" Haro Mary SS. My first MTB was a size too small for me, but it felt good and worked for a couple years getting me back into biking. Sold my Mary last year and missing having an SS 29er around for fun.


The 19 just felt "BIG" I rode ramp and street in the late 80's and early 90's graduated in 93 and went to dirtbikes... and 17.5" just felt right. The 17" stumpjumper and rock hopper felt to small and almost went 19" on one of those but couldn't swallow the price tag. I would like to be able to handle this on the trail - Jump etc.. and also commute to work. It was cheap enough as a first bike and get some experience and maybe i too will realize its to small, but for now it feel good.

Now I am a fat old man trying to relive my childhood cuz my kids are old enough to wipe their own butts :thumbsup:


----------



## wj4play (Jun 15, 2011)

letmusiclive said:


> Noob here -
> 
> How can I tell the gear ration for the Marlin SS? I am just getting back into biking, and am not having luck finding a starter bike on a very limited budget.
> 
> ...


Mine came with a 20t rear freehub - For the pavement I immediately upgraded to a 16t free hub for around $15-$20. Super easy to swap yourself. They just spin off (reverse thread) with a tool or a hammer and screw driver, The tool the LBS sold me was the wrong size and i was impatient. I don't recommend using a hammer and screw driver but was all I had :thumbsup:


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

wj4play said:


> The 19 just felt "BIG" I rode ramp and street in the late 80's and early 90's graduated in 93 and went to dirtbikes... and 17.5" just felt right. The 17" stumpjumper and rock hopper felt to small and almost went 19" on one of those but couldn't swallow the price tag. I would like to be able to handle this on the trail - Jump etc.. and also commute to work. It was cheap enough as a first bike and get some experience and maybe i too will realize its to small, but for now it feel good.
> 
> Now I am a fat old man trying to relive my childhood cuz my kids are old enough to wipe their own butts :thumbsup:


Same here, I felt the 19" a lil big, in term of the top tube. I will be alright if I were to ride it slow, commuting or xc. I'll feel hard to handle the bike on tight corners, jumps and aggressive riding. This is just my feelings. Other inputs are welcome


----------



## bradktn (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm 5'11" and tried both the 17.5 and the 19 in the store over the weekend, and the 19 felt too big, as well, just sitting on the bike. It was raining so I couldn't ride, though. I went back yesterday and rode them, and the 19 felt much better when I was riding, though it was just in the bike store parking lot.


----------



## Kroz (Feb 9, 2012)

Save your pennies and get a Rig. If you are certain that your riding ambitions will never grow beyond occasional, than sure by a marlin. But if you fancy yourself a racer, an active club member, or simply ride frequently; you will quickly outgrow the performance of a marlin and become frustrated.


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

There are a few cheap components on the marlin no arguing there but there is no reason the Rig should be recommend over the marlin based on the core components. I could replace all the cheap parts on the marlin including the fork for less than the rig.


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

Excited to find a Trek Marlin SS thread out there! I few months ago I bought a 'new with tag' 2011 Marlin SS from a friend of mine, who buys bikes in bulk for this mountain bike camp he runs. 17.5 inch frame, which really fits me well. I'm 5'11, 190 give or take. The 19 inch felt to big. I'd ridden a mongoose canaan FS for a few years prior and this was quite a change in riding style for me. I ended up selling the Mongoose, which i initially really regretted, but now i am more comfortable than ever on this 29r.

First thing I changed was the brakes, i actually transferred my avid juice 3 hydro's from the mongoose to this bike and vise versa before i sold it. i had my LBS service it and i was good to go. Sooner or later i will upgrade the brakes, but for now they do the job. They seem to have gotten louder though as time goes on. I replaced the strange sweeping handle bar with a FSA low rise and switched the stem for a shorter FSA as well. Some Ergo grips and clipless pedals and it's the setup i currently have. 

I'm looking for a nice fork upgrade. I've gotten real comfortable on the bike as far as geometry and handling goes, but the fork does not instill any confidence in me. Probably a recon or fox fork will be in my future.

Then comes the issue of single speed vs geared and hard tail vs FS. I'll start with the latter. On rocky descents i really miss the FS but I've taken some reasonably big drops and fared quite well without the FS. The single speed has given me quite a challenge, and unfortunately, i'm about the bow out of the challenge. I tend to ride with people who are just a few steps ahead of me in terms of riding prowess and endurance, and although I can hang with them like the best of em for the first 10-12 miles, once it comes to the longer rides, i crumble. 
Several serious leg cramps and walks of shame back to the car have made up my mind to add some gears. Initially i was thinking of going the franken bike route and just install some friction shifters with a short cage derailleur and add maybe one or two gears. I still haven't made up my mind, but i'm now interested in the alfine setup although, mainly because of what was mentioned in this thread but not yet because of my own research. I've already ordered the sawyer hanger drop out, so i guess that's the first step. I'll post a pic or two of my current setup and of the transition to geared setup.
I'm still riding on the original tires, which i do not like at all. I'll probably switch to nevegals with the rear tire installed backwards like i did on the mongoose.
I'm fortunate to live near a reservoir and have 7 acres of woods in my back yard that lead to the trails at the reservoir. I'm about 2/3's of the way done with the connector trails.

Sorry for this insanely long post, deal with it. LOL


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Thought I'd update my changes to the stock bike:

Tubeless Stans conversion 
Fsa seatpost
White industries eno freewheel 
Avid elixir brakes
Raceface bars 27"
Thompson stem
Odi moab lock-on grips
Niner carbon fork
Mowa water bottle bolts and cable clips
Crank brothers classic pedals





Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

And now a picture









Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

I recently picked up a 2011 Rig with Fox fork, BB, seat post, and headset. I have since added XT Brakes and an XT UST wheelset. I know there have been much posted about the dropouts, but I have yet to experience this with mine after riding over 100 miles on it. Great addition to the stable!!


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Havnt posted in a while, heres my marlin


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

i plan on getting a 2012 marlin ss soon. i almost got the rig but there is so much stuff i would take off an replace i found it cheaper to just buy a marlin and build it up with stuff i want. i can build the marlin with what i want for less than what the rig would run. plus there is still plenty i would strip off of a rig and replace


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

Beatniqwood09 said:


> Havnt posted in a while, heres my marlin


What sort of fork do you have on it?


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

trying to post a picture, but i need 10 post to be able to do that. so far four posts, including this one, lol


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

SimonV said:


> What sort of fork do you have on it?


Reba RLT w/G2


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

post no 5


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

bmxking45 said:


> Doesnt the GF Rig have cable style disc brakes? How can they charge $1500 without hydro brakes?!?


friend of mine has a $5000.00 Titanium Moots SS.....with cable brakes :skep:


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone have any luck going tubeless with the ranger wheel set? I just picked up the last Marlin in all of San Diego at my local trek store after selling my geared FS 5" travel 29er. Also anyone have a stock weight of the bike? It feels quick compared to the tank I was on before!


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes I did a Stan's conversion and it took with the stock tires no problem

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

good deals out there on 2011 marlin ss- $399 or maybe even a little less at some places. good price for a second bike.


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a like-new 2011 for sale for $350. I also have a G2 Fox fork for sale for $350. Put them together and have a near-rig for $700. Other part swaps possible too.


----------



## SimonV (Sep 30, 2009)

kdiddy said:


> I have a like-new 2011 for sale for $350. I also have a G2 Fox fork for sale for $350. Put them together and have a near-rig for $700. Other part swaps possible too.


how many miles on the fork? how many mm's compression?

ION, just had to replace my drop-out. i did a 10-speed conversion on my marlin, aside from my juicy 3 brakes and suntour fork, its getting closer to my perfect bike


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

It's all sold now, bu the fork was 100 mm.


----------



## JackWagon (Jun 3, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a 2011 Marlin SS on clearance for $399. I read several reviews saying the Marlin SS is heavy. I guess it's all relative, but compared to the 2002 Raleigh M50 it's replacing it seems pretty light to me. I'll take this SS over that 24 speed any day. The parts on the bike are definitely on the lower end, but it's still a whole lot of fun. At this price I can upgrade a couple things. The handlebars and pedals will probably be at the top of the list. I've only had it out twice so far for a total of about 14 miles, but am really liking it. Can't wait to get it back out this weekend!


----------



## Deto (Feb 15, 2007)

JackWagon said:


> I've only had it out twice so far for a total of about 14 miles, but am really liking it. Can't wait to get it back out this weekend!


Street riding or Trail?


----------



## Once Bitten (Apr 4, 2012)

How has the wheelset held up on these bikes? I just bought a set of takeoffs that were brand new. I paid $100 with tires. I'm going to put a White Industries Freewheel on the rear, swap the rubber and use them for my budget Niner EMD SS build. 

Decent wheelset for $100??


----------



## JackWagon (Jun 3, 2012)

Deto said:


> Street riding or Trail?


Trail riding. Nothing too technical, but plenty of roots and rocks.


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

SimonV said:


> how many miles on the fork? how many mm's compression?


It looks like my friend will be selling her Fox F29 RL G2 from her 2009 HiFi. The steerer is 151 mm long, straight 1 1/8". It's white and in good shape except for a lot of paint rub on the top of the crown from cable rub. I think she is asking $150.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

JackWagon said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 2011 Marlin SS on clearance for $399. I read several reviews saying the Marlin SS is heavy. I guess it's all relative, but compared to the 2002 Raleigh M50 it's replacing it seems pretty light to me. I'll take this SS over that 24 speed any day. The parts on the bike are definitely on the lower end, but it's still a whole lot of fun. At this price I can upgrade a couple things. The handlebars and pedals will probably be at the top of the list. I've only had it out twice so far for a total of about 14 miles, but am really liking it. Can't wait to get it back out this weekend!


where are you finding this bike for $399?


----------



## JackWagon (Jun 3, 2012)

It was at a local bike shop. They just happened to have a 2011 Marlin SS in my size sitting on the floor. I believe it would be that price at any Trek dealer that still has them in stock.


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

I was just riding with a guy that just bought one of these. He paid $700 brand new. He seemed pretty happy but I have a feeling he was jealous of my Monocog 29er.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

apologies for the crappy pic quality.
26 lbs and 4oz.

will post muddy pics tomorrow


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

bigdog100 said:


> where are you finding this bike for $399?


I got mine brand new for 350$ out the door at my local trek store. It was last years model and it was the last one. They were just dying to get rid of it so I got it at cost. It's been sitting in my shed ever since I bought an Enduro. I doubt I'll ever ride it again if you live in San Diego and want to buy it.


----------



## SS WannaB (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, I'm in OC but may be interested in the Marlin SS. What size is the frame?


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

SS WannaB said:


> Hey, I'm in OC but may be interested in the Marlin SS. What size is the frame?


It's a 19. Probably has 200 miles on it.


----------



## SS WannaB (Aug 27, 2012)

That should fit me. My only hesitation is that I would like to end up rigid but from the above posts it sounds like the geometry may not be well suited for that...anyway if you want to PM me (I'm too new to PM) your contact info maybe we can work it out...


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

SS is so much fun! no more worries about chainsucking when in muddy conditions.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

If anyone is looking to pick up one of these bikes in mint condition and lives in socal, PM me. I'm looking to sell mine or trade for an AM FS frame.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

just installed a rigid fork


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

SimonV said:


> friend of mine has a $5000.00 Titanium Moots SS.....with cable brakes :skep:


and what is wrong with that? simplicity = simplicity, even with a pricey Ti frame. Sorry to bring up old stuff.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine bought used on C/L (2011). Good bike thus far but the rear hub is creeping forward causing chain slack. Easy fix tho. Once you change our the cockpit and drop in a serious fork, this will become a helluva bike.









Edit: New wheels, drivetrain, fork (120mm Reba), etc. What it looks like in 2017..


----------

